
Post-Brexit Rumblings Spook U.K. Tech Boom - antouank
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-22/post-brexit-rumblings-spook-u-k-tech-boom
======
muzz
Does this article literally start off mentioning the blatant age
discrimination in tech?

"If you are under 35, possess an entrepreneurial spirit, speak Python and
don’t think of a vegetable when you see the word Celery, then it’s likely you
are in high demand"

~~~
drivingmenuts
Why, yes, it does.

If it exists, then it should be mentioned - there's no point in hiding it or
whitewashing it. I certainly didn't take it as supporting age discrimination,
just a mention that it's a real thing that affects market desirability.

